

UI / UX Design Interviews – Luboš Volkov  - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/ux-design-interviews/d8f339cd1fe8

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : "Many designers commit the mistake of starting a project directly from
Photoshop, is there a perfect design method? What is your approach to the
creative process?"

Luboš : "Every designer is different. You cant create common path to do it.
Otherwise we will get to the point where everything is going to generic. These
differences during creation are really important. With the diffrent approaches
you can get diffrerent results. It is important to sketch so you can
brainstorm your ideas really quickly and belive it or not your sketches dont
have to look like from Pablo Picasso."

